# Knob Noster Amateur Wine Competition



## Amanda660

It is FINALLY happening after 3 years of talking about it  We don't have a huge network so please feel free to share with anyone you think might be interested. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Co-5-A1aH-cVhFS0VnNzNOT0E/view?usp=sharing

Hopefully this is a step to getting wine & beer competitions in our state fair.


----------



## Rodnboro

Sending 2 your way tomorrow.


----------



## BernardSmith

Small detail , I know, but there is no class in this competition for wines made from flowers - hibiscus or elderflower, for example...Can such wines not be entered?


----------



## Johny99

Congratulations on pulling a contest together. I'll have to package up an entry or two.


----------



## fivebk

Dropped off some bottles today!

BOB


----------



## Amanda660

BernardSmith said:


> Small detail , I know, but there is no class in this competition for wines made from flowers - hibiscus or elderflower, for example...Can such wines not be entered?



To be honest we made a mistake on our categories. Not one of us caught it until we got our first mead. Our first lesson learned. If you would like to send a flower/vegetable just write in category 99 (99A flavored grape wines / 99B Vegetable / 99C Flowers).


----------



## fivebk

I got my results back today and out of five wines entered I won five metals 1 Gold and 4 bronze 

BOB


----------



## Rodnboro

Congratulations. I entered two and have not received results yet.


----------



## fivebk

Thanks hope you did well !


----------



## sour_grapes

Yay! Good going!


----------



## Rodnboro

I received my medals and scoring sheets today. One bronze and one silver.


----------



## cmsben61

any pictures?


----------



## BernardSmith

Got mine today, too. Entered my elderflower and received a silver. Thank you judges.


----------



## Rodnboro

cmsben61 said:


> any pictures?


----------



## fivebk

My wines


----------



## Amanda660

What a fantastic experience! We look forward to hosting our 2nd Annual. Thank you for entering and for posting pictures!


----------

